# Live plants with sand subtrate.



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I want to have live plants in my 135g but I have a sand subtrate, I don't want to take the sand out but I want to have a lot of live plants. I've only grown plants in gravel type subtrates and never in sand so my question is what is the best way to have healthy plants with a sand subtrate? Is it even possable?


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I would use root tabs, ferts and micros. You would get better results with plant spesified gravel but you should be fine. Good luck.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

I remember reading some post about using a bag to hold the fertilizer so that the plant’s roots have some food. Not sure what kind of bag, maybe old stocking, nylon leggings. I know weights securing plants to the bottom are sold by some stores. This is just one idea I found a while back when learning more about plants. You can embed the bag of fertilizer under the sand so you don’t notice it.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Im sure the plants will be able to root in the sand. I dont own a sand substrated aquarium myself, but iv seen lots of vids and pics of
sand substrate tanks with healthy looking plants.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Also, lots of folks use a divider in their substrate to divide the plant substrate from the nice looking sand up front
Sand could work ok, but there is better out there for the plants root systems to grow better.. then again, if your water column is fertilized properly, that is fine too


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

sand has helped me w/ my p's b/c they like to destroy everything in the tank so it keeps them rooted and i have had no probs but black onyx sand (or mix w/ blk sand) is they way to go i think but thats me... here is a pic of my tank w/ play sand from Home depo and i just mixed a little plant substrate in w/ it...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I've planted in sand before successfully. You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

j66213b said:


> sand has helped me w/ my p's b/c they like to destroy everything in the tank so it keeps them rooted and i have had no probs but black onyx sand (or mix w/ blk sand) is they way to go i think but thats me... here is a pic of my tank w/ play sand from Home depo and i just mixed a little plant substrate in w/ it...


Your tank looks awsome, I think I'm going to either go with a plant subtrate or plant subtrate and sand I'm not sure yet. Thanks so far everyone for your input.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

my 180 is all sand. No problems yet


----------

